# Spyware Doctor PctsSvc.exe problem



## jzybo (Oct 1, 2008)

Spyware Doctor ver. 5.5.1.322, process PctsSvc.exe using 100% of resources sporadically. I have read on the internet it is a problem the company has not fixed. Is there a way to solve it?

Will there latest version 6.0.0.385 fix it? Are there other problems in this new version? I don't trust them and am sorry I ever switched to Spyware Doctor.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome.
If "it is a problem the company has not fixed" you either wait for a fix or use a different Spyware program.

Have you tried uninstalling and then reinstall?
Your Pc specs show you are using SP1. not a good idea as you have missed many a security update.


----------



## jzybo (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi,

From what I read on various forums, it appears that they can't fix this problem which has been around for quite a while. The only workaround seems to be not using some of the monitoring shields, which means you are not fully protected. So the "fix" option is not viable.

I read about what was improved in the latest version and it didn't mention this problem.

Anyway, thank you for your suggestions. I may have to go back to "Spy Sweeper"


----------

